# مداخلات و استفسارات حول برنامج الـ hap 4.20



## خالد العسيلي (2 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته​ 
نضع هنا كل الإستفسارات و الطلبات و المداخلات حول برنامج الـ HAP 4.20 ​ 
و أطلب من الإخوة المهندسين أصحاب الخبرة في البرنامج مساعدتنا في اكمال الشرح ​ 
فقد وصلنا فقط الى قسم الـ System :​ 
وفقط الجزء الأول General و الذي لوحده كان 42 صفحة ​ 


​ 

فالرجاء كل الرجاء المساعدة في اكمال الشرح ليخرج مرجع عربي شامل للبرنامج .​ 
والشرح الذي نقوم به هو عبارة عن ترجمة للهلبر الخاص بالبرنامج مع 
قليل من التوضيح في الأماكن التي تكون بحاجة للتوضيح .​ 

و الله ولي التوفيق​ 
م . خالد العسيلي​


----------



## م/زيكو تك (2 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

اخي الكريم -- كان الاخ زانيتي يسأل عن بلوكات خاصه ببرنامج الهاب؟؟
اريد ان اعرف ماقصده؟
وهل عندك بلوكات؟؟

اعذرني لاني غير محترف في الهاب -- واشكرك علنا لاني تعلمت منك شرح الهاب انت والاخ نوار


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (2 أبريل 2009)

مــا شاء الله بكده نكون نظمنا الموضوع ونحل مشكلة تشتيت الاعضاء 
سوف يتم ربط هذا الموضوع بالموضوع المثبت

بالتوفيق


----------



## م/زيكو تك (2 أبريل 2009)

والله التنظيم ده هيريح الناس من المشاركات المتشابهه او التوهان في الصفحات


----------



## كريم كمال محمد (2 أبريل 2009)

*استفسار*

بعد اذن البشمهندس خالد لو عندي 40 دور وانا عملت حسابات كل دور لوحده وعاوز اربطهم ببعض اعمل ايه عشان يعطيني الحمل الحراري للمبني كله وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خالد العسيلي (2 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم

اخوتي

أنا بصراحة ليس لي خبرة كبيرة في الهاب و الشرح كما أسلفت هو عبارة عن ترجمة للهلبر و لذلك كان هذا الموضوع لنتعاون و يساعد بعضنا البعض .

و دمتم بود


----------



## littledude (3 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

الأخ الكريم -- شكرا لبرامج الجواب على جميع المعلومات التي كنت تقاسم. 

لدي سؤال حول هذا البرنامج. جريت المثال من الدفاع الشعبي وبرامج عالقة يحصل عندما أحاول الحصول على هذه التقارير. لقد إلغاء تثبيت البرنامج وإعادة عليه ، ولا تزال لديها نفس المشكلة... أي فكرة عن سبب عدم منحي هذه التقارير؟


----------



## littledude (3 أبريل 2009)

Peace be upon you and Allah's mercy and blessings 
Brother Karim --Thank you for the programs ans all the information that you are sharing.
I have a question regarding the program. I ran the example from the pdf and the programs gets stuck when I try to get the reports. I have uninstalled the program and reinstalled it and still having the same problem...Any idea why is not giving me the reports?..


----------



## zanitty (3 أبريل 2009)

خالد العسيلي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته​
> 
> نضع هنا كل الإستفسارات و الطلبات و المداخلات حول برنامج الـ HAP 4.20 ​
> و أطلب من الإخوة المهندسين أصحاب الخبرة في البرنامج مساعدتنا في اكمال الشرح ​
> ...


عندى ملف pdf فيه نفس اللى انت عاوز تعمله و بيشرح المثال اللى نازل فى ال example بتاع الهاب نفسه بس للاسف بالانجليزى و هو جاى من شركه كارير شخصيا
و طبعا عندى الملف العربى اللى هو بتاعك يا خالد باشا فى الاساس و اللى عمل معايا احلى واجب و انا ببتدى
بس للاسف مش عارف ارفعهم و اللى متابعنى هيعرف ليه 




زيكو تكييف قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 
> اخي الكريم -- كان الاخ زانيتي يسأل عن بلوكات خاصه ببرنامج الهاب؟؟
> اريد ان اعرف ماقصده؟
> ...


 انا مسالتش على بلوكات يا زيكو و انما على مكتبات
مكتبات خاصه بالابوباب بانواعها مثلا و النوافذ و انواع الجدران و الاسقف لان كل ده بتحتاجه و انت بتعمل مدخلاتك و لو مش عندك مواصفات الحاجات دى بتضطر تشتغل ع ال ديفولت بتاع البرنامج و ده مش بيدى نتايج 100% بس بتبقى نتايج قريبه نوعا ما


كريم كمال محمد قال:


> بعد اذن البشمهندس خالد لو عندي 40 دور وانا عملت حسابات كل دور لوحده وعاوز اربطهم ببعض اعمل ايه عشان يعطيني الحمل الحراري للمبني كله وجزاك الله خيرا


حبيبى الموضوع مش كده بانك تربط الادوار ببعض
طبعا انت بما انهم 40 دور لما بتيجى تشتغل على السيستم اكيد انت السيستم بتاعك تشيلر فبتيجى فى خانه Zone Component و تحدد له الزونات اللى هو بيخدمها و اللى هما الاربعين دور دول ( ولو انى شايف ان مينفعش اعمل الدور بحاله زون واحد و لازم يتقسم كذا زون) و بكده يبقى انت عملت الربط اللى بتسال عليه


----------



## خالد العسيلي (3 أبريل 2009)

هلا بيك أحلى زانيتي




> بس للاسف مش عارف ارفعهم و اللى متابعنى هيعرف ليه


 
طبعاً بسبب خط النت الزفت اللي عندك 

ربنا يفرجها عليك و يمدولك الخط اللي هو بقا و نشوف المكتبة بتاعتك 

دمت بخير


----------



## zanitty (4 أبريل 2009)

و على فكره ممكن اى حد يبتدى يعلم نفسه و هو شغال بانه يقف على اى خانه عاوز يفهمها و يدوس f1 هيطلع له هلب محترم عن النقطه دى
خلوا بالكم الهلب مش شغال على الفيستا


----------



## mohamed mech (4 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> و على فكره ممكن اى حد يبتدى يعلم نفسه و هو شغال بانه يقف على اى خانه عاوز يفهمها و يدوس f1 هيطلع له هلب محترم عن النقطه دى
> خلوا بالكم الهلب مش شغال على الفيستا



zanitty
عضو متميز







 

فضلك نجمة وحدة و تبقى نجم النجوم :79: يا بتاع F1 انتا ياجميل


----------



## zanitty (4 أبريل 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> zanitty
> عضو متميز
> 
> 
> ...


كفاك تواضعا يا محمد
انا واثق انك لما هتنطلق فى الموضوع هتشوط فى المقص


----------



## zanitty (4 أبريل 2009)

ثم ان النجوم دى بالمشاركات ملهاش دعوه بالتالق و الا كنت انت و زيكو بقيتوا لواءات من زمان


----------



## قاسم لطيف (5 أبريل 2009)

*hp4.2 and e20 program*

بارك اللة سعيكم ؤاللة يوفقكم;


----------



## خالد العسيلي (8 أبريل 2009)

> و على فكره ممكن اى حد يبتدى يعلم نفسه و هو شغال بانه يقف على اى خانه عاوز يفهمها و يدوس f1 هيطلع له هلب محترم عن النقطه دى


 
منا قلت من البداية انو الشرح ده هو ترجمة شبه حرفية للهلب يا باشا

ماتسعدونا بقا و تزيدو الشرح و توسعوه معانا عشان يكون مرجع عربي شامل للهاب


----------



## خالد العسيلي (8 أبريل 2009)

و بك بارك أخي " قاسم لطيف"


----------



## mohamed mech (8 أبريل 2009)

معلومة هامة:
فى الهاب لما بنحب نأخذ نسخة من الملف بنعمل archive و نحفظ الملف فى المكان اللى احنا عاوزينه و يفضل انه يحفظ على d او فى فولدر المشروع
و لما نحب ان نستعيد الملف مرة اخرة بنعمل retrieve للملف من المكان اللى كان محفوظ فيه
و يمكن نقل الملف بهذه الطريقة من جهاز الى اخر و استكمال العمل .

المعلومة هى : انك لما تحب تعمل retrieve لملف يجب التاكد انه لا يوجد ملف بنفس الاسم على الهاب اللى انتا شغال عليه لان البرنامج هيمسح الملف اللى موجود عندك و هيعمل اوفرريت عليه و هيفضل لك الملف الجديد فقط و هيروح شغلك يا جميل 

بس متقلقش ... ليه ؟؟؟

لانك قرأت هذه المشاركة و اصبح لديك الان من الحذر مايكفى .و بالتوفيق,


----------



## zanitty (8 أبريل 2009)

خلاص يا محمد انا مش خايف الحمد لله
على فكره حصلت معايا و انا باشتغل فى الهاب جديد


----------



## mohamed mech (8 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> خلاص يا محمد انا مش خايف الحمد لله
> على فكره حصلت معايا و انا باشتغل فى الهاب جديد



تستاهل علشان مقراتش المشاركة :86:

هههههههههه :67:


----------



## zanitty (8 أبريل 2009)

يا محمد ما هى غلطتك انك معملتش المشاركه من زمان


----------



## كريم كمال محمد (9 أبريل 2009)

*جزيتم الجنه*

لو يحب الاخوه ان نفترض مشروع ونبدأ فيه شرح من الاول انا تحت امركوا علي اد مقدر وخصوصا زنيتي وبشمهندس محمد


----------



## zanitty (9 أبريل 2009)

فكره حلوه يا كيمو
توكل على الله


----------



## كريم كمال محمد (10 أبريل 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

انا مش عارف ارفع الصور ازاي يار يت يا زنيتي تقولي اعملها ازاي


----------



## zanitty (11 أبريل 2009)

ترفع الصور على اى موقع اب لود www.ifile.it
و بعدين و انت بتكتب موضوع جديد تدوس على تانى ايكون من الشمال اللى هو ادراج صوره و تروح لازق فيه اللنك اللى اداه لك الموقع اللى رفت عليه و خلاص كده


----------



## خالد العسيلي (11 أبريل 2009)

يا الله و احنا طبعاً كلنا حنناقش الموضوع و نستفيد بإذن الله


----------



## zanitty (13 أبريل 2009)

شئ رائع من مشرفنا الهمام انه قام بتثبيت المشاركه
انا عندى الهاب 4.31 و باذن الله قريب هرفعه عشان ينزل بدل ال 4.2 
ليا طلب للى يقدر عليه
ال help بتاع الهاب مبيشتغلش على الفيستا (لو حد يعرف طريقه اشغله بيها يبقى الف الف شكر ليه)


----------



## خالد العسيلي (13 أبريل 2009)

> ال help بتاع الهاب مبيشتغلش على الفيستا (لو حد يعرف طريقه اشغله بيها يبقى الف الف شكر ليه)


 
طيب شيل الفيستا و نزل الـ xp :67::67::67:

و ده طبعاً مش حل

و لازم ندور على حل :81:


----------



## zanitty (13 أبريل 2009)

لا طبعا مش هشيل الفيستا لسببين
الاول ان الفيستا فعلا عبقرى 
التانى ان الفيستا اوريجنال اما الاكس بى هيبقى كوبى 
ثالثا لان كلها كام سنه و متسمعش عن حاجه اسمها اكس بى زى ما حصل مع الوندوز 98 فمش لازم ساعتها نبتدى نتعود ع الفيستا بعد ما نكون اتاخرنا كام سنه
التلت اسباب اللى فوق هما هما السببين اللى ميخلونيش اغير الفيستا


----------



## خالد العسيلي (13 أبريل 2009)

يا راجل أنا كنت بهزر معاك

آسف اذا كنت أزعجتك


----------



## zanitty (13 أبريل 2009)

متعتذرش يا خالد عشان انا عارف انك كنت بتهزر طبعا
بس فعلا اصل كل ما اقابل حد ينصحنى بالاكس بى
نفس الحوار اللى حصل من 8 سنين تقريبا لما كان الكلام على اكس بى و 98 و كان كل الناس تقول الاكس بى وحش
صعب
مش عارف ايه
و اخرتها ايه
لو جدع هات لى حد دلوقتى عنده 98 او هات لى برنامج ينفع يشتغل على ال 98 اساسا


----------



## كريم كمال محمد (13 أبريل 2009)

*الخطوه الاولي*

اول خطوه قبل معرفه مكان البناء هي مقابلة المالك للمكان ثم معرفه طبيعه الماكان بمعني الاستخدامات

الموجوده اي الاتطبيقات للمبني و معرفه امكانيات المالك حتي لا تبدا في العمل دون معرفه امتكانياته

لان علي اساسها بتشتغل بمعني معرفه النظام الي انت هتشتغل بيه مثلا نظام vav مكلف شويه ونوع

من انواع الرفاهيه او المالك عاوز النظام كله هواء ولا هواء وماء بمعني عاوز يشغله بفان كويل واير 

هندل ولا فان كويل بس ولا اير هندل بس هي ديه اول واهم خطوه

و الي لقاء اخر في الخطوه الثانيه مع الهاب واعذروني علي طول المده بين المشاركات


----------



## zanitty (14 أبريل 2009)

كلام كريم كلام جميل
عشان منرجعش نغير السيستم تانى


----------



## كريم كمال محمد (14 أبريل 2009)

الله يفتح عليك يا زنيتي وضحت الكلام


----------



## zanitty (14 أبريل 2009)

عاوز اقول لكوا على حركه دورانيه
و انت بتدخل الداتا بتاعه ال zones فى الاول غالبا بتبقى معاك ابعاد المناطق بالمتر و الارتفاع كمان بالمتر لان المعمارين كلهم شغالين بالمتر او انت هترفع موقع ع الطبيعه بالمتر و هتيجى تدخل الداتا بتاعتك هتلاقيه بالقدم و عشان لو انتوا زى حالاتى كل شغلكوا بالوحدات الانجليزيه فبدل ما هنفضل نحول مساحات و اطوال و حجوم تقوم تعمل ايه
طولت عليكم معلش
تخش على view then preferences و تختار منها si units و بعدين تخش تعمل كل زوناتك و تخش فى كل البيانات اللى محتاجه مساحات او ارتفاعات او خلافه و تسيب اى حاجه محتاجه بيانات بالوحدات الانجليزيه لحد ما تخلص باقى الزونات و ترجع بعد كده ترجع كل حاجه لاصلها و تكمل شغلك عادى


----------



## zanitty (14 أبريل 2009)

خالد العسيلي قال:


> طيب شيل الفيستا و نزل الـ xp :67::67::67:
> 
> و ده طبعاً مش حل
> 
> و لازم ندور على حل :81:


خد يا جميل حل الليله
http://go.microsoft.com/?linkid=9645386
بس بيقول لك لازم تعمل الماكرو اينابل
هذا و ونواليكم باى جديد فى الاخبار و بايه تطورات


----------



## كريم كمال محمد (16 أبريل 2009)

*الخطوه الثانيه*

الخطوه الثانيه تعرف موقع المشروع بتاعك بمعني معرفه اتجاه الشمال للمبني و معرفه البيئه المحيطه

به و بدايه دراسه المعماري كويس اوي اوي عشان تعرف راسك من رجليك و تعرف لو هتمشي دكتات 

هتمشي منين ولو في اير هندل يكون معمول حسابه في غرفه واسعهو نبدا المره الجيه في الدخول 

للبرنامج نفسه ويا ريت زنيتي يفهمني حكاية الفوزير بتاعتهم


----------



## mohamed mech (16 أبريل 2009)

*3048*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اخوانى الاعزاء*
*تحيه طيبة و بعد*​ 
*الى كل مهندسين التصميم الذين يستخدمون برنامج الهاب او غيره*​ 
*و يعانون من مشكلة تحويل الاطوال و المساحات من الاتوكاد ثم ادخالها الى الهاب*
*أقول لهم لا داعى لاستخدام الالة الحاسبة*
*و لا داعى لتحويل الطول من متر الى قدم*
*و لا داعى لتحويل المساحة ايضا*
*و لا داعى لضرب طول الجدار فى ارتفاعه للحصول على مساحة الجدار بالمتر ثم تحويلها*
*و لا داعى لاهدار المزيد من الوقت :32:*​ 
*فقط كل ما تحتاجه هو امر واحد فى الاتوكاد*
*هذا الامر هو sc*
*مالى اراكم مندهشين :81:*
*نعم كبسة زر واحدة على امر sc تجعلك تستغنى عن كل ماسبق*​ 
*الموضوع ببساطة هو اننا بنقوم بقياس الطول و ضربه فى 3.27 لتحويلة الى قدم*
*و قياس المساحة و ضربها فى 10.74 و ذلك لكل فراغ و غرفة موجودة عندنا*
*لا لسنا فى حاجة الى كل هذا *​ 
*فقط ما عليك الا ان تاخذ نسخة من المعمارى و تسميها for hap only*
*و تفتح كل اللير*
*و تعمل نسخة من المعمارى الى جانب الرسمة الاصلية *
*و تعمل سليكت لاحد الرسمات*
*و تعمل الامر sc :3:*
*و تدخل المعامل ده 1/3048 واحد على 3048*
*و تعمل enter *​ 
*ملحوظة : هذا المعامل خاص بالتحويل للمخططات المرسومة بالمم يعنى المتر يظهر 1000 و هو الغالب عندنا*
*اما لو المخطط مرسوم بالسم فالمعامل هو 1/ 304.8*
*و لو بالمتر يبقى 1/ 3.048 *​ 
*و الان يا اخوانى اصبح اى طول هتقيسة فى الرسمة اللى عملنا لها اسكيل :3: بالقدم *
*و اى مساحة بالقدم المربع*
*و نظرا لاننا غالبا بيكون ارتفاع المبنى فى حدود 10 قدم فإن اى مساحة جدار ستكون هى طوله مضروب فى 10 *
*يعنى هتزود صفر واحد للطول اللى هيظهر عندك فى الاتوكاد للجدار لتحصل على المساحة*​ 
*يعنى اللى هيطلع من الاتوكاد هو اللى هندخله للهاب !!!*​ 
*والان هل انت فعلاً استطعت التخلص من اعباء التحويل من المتر الى القدم ؟*
*الان هل تم سد الفجوة الموجودة بين الاتوكاد و الهاب ؟*
*هذا ما انتظر سماعه منك*​ 
*:28::28::28:*​ 
و فى الحقيقة ان الفضل لله ثم للاخ الفاضل المخ بتاعى و حبيبي زانيتى لانه بمشاركته السابقة اثار داخلى دوافع لدراسة هذه المشكلة و البحث لها عن حل جذرى
فلله الحمد و المنة .
وما كان من خير فمن الله و مان كان من خطى او تقصير و سهو فمنى و من الشيطان
و بالله التوفيق
و السلام عليكم

اهدى هذا الموضوع للاخ الفاضل زيكو


----------



## zanitty (16 أبريل 2009)

اشطه عليك يا ابو حميد
بس طب ما لو جايلك المعمارى هارد كوبى او بى دى اف هيبقى ايه العمل يا كبير
هتضطر تعمل البهلوانات اللى انا بعملها و اللى قلت عليها فى المشاركه اللى فاتت و اللا ايه يا حبيب مخك
كريم
انهو فوازير اللى قصدك عليها


----------



## كريم كمال محمد (16 أبريل 2009)

حكايه حل الليله الي انت كتابها وهي عباره عن برنامج


----------



## zanitty (16 أبريل 2009)

هات يا كريم الردود من الاول تعرف انى كنت بشتكى من ان الهلب بتاع البرنامج مبيفتحش ع الفيستا
و البرنامج اللى بيحل الليله هو اللى انا حاطه بعد ما تستبه الميه ترجع لمجاريها ان شاء الله


----------



## littledude (17 أبريل 2009)

Hello Brothers, I am trying to run the program but it isn't given me the results. Does anybody have the same problem. ? Or it is a mistake that i am making. When I am trying to get the results the program HAP 4.20 does not work. Please help!!! Thank you


----------



## احمد صلصه (6 مايو 2009)

*سؤال لوسمحت يا بشمهندس*

ايه هو الباس ورد بتاع البرنامج


----------



## احمد صلصه (7 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبراكاته
اطلب من الاخ الكريم الباسورد للهاب


----------



## احمد صلصه (8 مايو 2009)

ياجماعه محدش رد ليه 
ايه هو الباس وور للهاب


----------



## نور محمد علي (11 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبراكاته
*ايه هو الباس ورد بتاع البرنامج*


----------



## عادل موسى محمد (12 مايو 2009)

*السعوديه*

حقيقى اضافه جيده واحنا عاجزين عن الشكر ... وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## magdygamal_8 (13 مايو 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> معلومة هامة:
> فى الهاب لما بنحب نأخذ نسخة من الملف بنعمل archive و نحفظ الملف فى المكان اللى احنا عاوزينه و يفضل انه يحفظ على d او فى فولدر المشروع
> و لما نحب ان نستعيد الملف مرة اخرة بنعمل retrieve للملف من المكان اللى كان محفوظ فيه
> و يمكن نقل الملف بهذه الطريقة من جهاز الى اخر و استكمال العمل .
> ...


 بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا وعندي إستفسار هل يمكن فتح مشروع تم تصميمه ب Hap 3.1 مثلا هل يمكن ان نستعمل نفس الملف في Hap 4.2 وتغيير أي معطيات وتشغيله على البرنامج التاني
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## hashem21eg (24 مايو 2009)

أشكركم جزيلا على الجهد المبذول و دائما في تقدم لرفع مستوى المهندس العربي


----------



## Eng.Mohd-Saleh (24 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا كثيرا


----------



## فادي1982 (25 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم أتمنى ارسال طريقة تنزيل hapوالبرنامج لأني لم أستطع الحصول عليه ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## فادي1982 (25 مايو 2009)

1-هل يوجد من يجيب على تساؤلي 
2-أبحث عن عمل في شركات تكييف بدمشق وأريد أرقام شركات لو تكرمتم


----------



## فادي1982 (25 مايو 2009)

:83:لا أحد يجيب أين الرد 
سألت عن طريقة تنزيل البرنامج وكلمة المرور


----------



## خالد العسيلي (25 مايو 2009)

> :83:لا أحد يجيب أين الرد
> سألت عن طريقة تنزيل البرنامج وكلمة المرور




طريقة التنزيل عادية


نكست .........


و مافي كلمة مرور ياجماعة .............​


----------



## محمود_يوسف (27 مايو 2009)

عايز اعرف اشغل برنامج الهاب إزاي وادخل login , pasword


----------



## برنس العرب (30 مايو 2009)

أنا نزلة البرنامج بس لما حاول أفتحوا عم يطلب كلمة المرور وما وجدتها في المستندات النصية


----------



## العراقي1982 (18 يونيو 2009)

عاشت الايدي التي تقدم التفاؤل لكل المهندسين ولكل العاملين في مجال التكييف والتبريد واقدم كافة اعتزازي بكم


----------



## HERO50 (21 يونيو 2009)

مكتبة 4sharedتسلم ايدك بجد انشاء الله يجزيك خيرا


----------



## احمد مرسى محمد مرس (16 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخوانا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم جميعا ووفق الله كل منا لما يريد


----------



## menwacy (24 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خير وجعل ماقدمتم لنا من معلومات ومداخلات في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## light man (24 يوليو 2009)

مداخلة حول قسم general حيث توقفنا سابقا : [FONT=&quot]من قسم [/FONT][FONT=&quot]General [/FONT][FONT=&quot] حيث هناك ملاحظة مهمة جدا انه حينما نختار انظمة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]terminal units [/FONT][FONT=&quot] فإن تاب [/FONT][FONT=&quot] vent system components [/FONT][FONT=&quot] يصبح غير مفعل لماذا؟[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]بالنظر الى اسفل تاب [/FONT][FONT=&quot]General [/FONT][FONT=&quot] نلاحظ ان الخيار [/FONT][FONT=&quot]direct ventilation [/FONT][FONT=&quot] مفعل و هنا بيت القصيد حيث ان هذا الخيار ببساطة يعبر عن الهواء الذي تستخدمه الوحدة الطرفية يتم الحصول عليه من الخارج مباشرة أي في حال كانت الوحدة مثلا وحدة دكت سبليت او فانكويل يعمل على الفريون سقفي فإن الهواء المزود لهذا الجهاز يتم الحصول عليه مثلا من دكت متصل مباشرة مع الخارج او عبر فتحة مباشرة عبر الجدار مما يعني ان الهواء غير معالج و في هذه الحالة يتم ادخال بيانات هواء التهوية مباشرة من التاب [/FONT][FONT=&quot]zone component [/FONT][FONT=&quot] و لا حاجة الى التاب [/FONT][FONT=&quot]vent system components [/FONT][FONT=&quot] و في حال تم تفعيل الخيار [/FONT][FONT=&quot]common ventilation system [/FONT][FONT=&quot] فإن التاب [/FONT][FONT=&quot]vent system components [/FONT][FONT=&quot] يعود و يصبح مفعلا لاننا هنا اخترنا ان تكون تغذية الجهاز من نظام تهوية عادي أي قد يتم ضخ الهواء الى وراء وحدات الفانكويل مثلا من وحدات معالجة حتى يتم سحبه و إضافته إلى هواء الغرفة الذي يقوم الفانكويل بتدويره و ومن المهم جدا الانتباه الى هذا الخيار عند التصميم لان عدم الانتباه الى طبيعة النظام هنا له تبعات خطيرة على عملية الحسابات اللاحقة.[/FONT]
 وهذا الخيار هو مهم جدا بالنسبة لوحدات الفانكويل و هي الوحدات الاكثر استخداما في المشاريع الكبيرة تحديدا في بلادي سوريا ولهذا سأحاول ان اركز عليها في الشرح و انشا الله الفترة الجاية منستمر في تكملة البرنامج بالتعاون مع الاخ خالد لانو صار لازم نوصل لكتاب عربي كامل فيه و ارجو من الاخوان المساعدة في حال كان لدينا سؤوال و خصوصا من الاخوان ذوي الخبرة الكبيرة لانو انتو الاساتذة ونحنا الطلاب وبالتأكيد بالتعاون معكم ممكن نوصل لنتيجة كتير حلوة.:75:


----------



## light man (24 يوليو 2009)

*hap*

وهذه صورة لما كنا نتحدث عنه


----------



## RIADH JELASSI (11 أغسطس 2009)

un patch pour la longue francaise pour l hap420


----------



## هديل كريم (12 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا اخي light manعلى هذه المعلومات حقيقه انا من المهتمين جدا بهذا البرنامج ولكن معرفتي به قليله نتمنى منك التواصل بهذا الموضوع المهم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عدلانان (12 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير 
انه لا شك جهد كبير ومميز و دافع لنا للإجتهاد و المساهمه 
نأمل ان يوفقنا الله ان نكون من أصحاب اليد العليا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (12 أغسطس 2009)

بشان خواص الابواب وخلافه ارجع لكتاب هندي اسمه air conditioning principales and systems 
.auther is:
Edward g bita
publisher is : Prentic hall india 
pages:491:500
وستجد قيم جاهزة للـ u -factor و لكن لاغني عن انك تفبركها بين ثنايا البرنامج حتي يتقبل منك المعلومة
ولو الرسالة تسمح بادراج صفحات أحاول انسخها و الصقها لك هنا 
على كل لدي مشروعين كاملين مصممين بالهاب و ظروفهم مختلفة لكن ازاي أبعتهم لان المساحة مئات الميجابيت


----------



## حمودي عموري (15 أغسطس 2009)

light man قال:


> مداخلة حول قسم general حيث توقفنا سابقا : [FONT=&quot]من قسم [/FONT][FONT=&quot]General [/FONT][FONT=&quot]حيث هناك ملاحظة مهمة جدا انه حينما نختار انظمة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]terminal units [/FONT][FONT=&quot]فإن تاب [/FONT][FONT=&quot]vent system components [/FONT][FONT=&quot]يصبح غير مفعل لماذا؟[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]بالنظر الى اسفل تاب [/FONT][FONT=&quot]General [/FONT][FONT=&quot]نلاحظ ان الخيار [/FONT][FONT=&quot]direct ventilation [/FONT][FONT=&quot]مفعل و هنا بيت القصيد حيث ان هذا الخيار ببساطة يعبر عن الهواء الذي تستخدمه الوحدة الطرفية يتم الحصول عليه من الخارج مباشرة أي في حال كانت الوحدة مثلا وحدة دكت سبليت او فانكويل يعمل على الفريون سقفي فإن الهواء المزود لهذا الجهاز يتم الحصول عليه مثلا من دكت متصل مباشرة مع الخارج او عبر فتحة مباشرة عبر الجدار مما يعني ان الهواء غير معالج و في هذه الحالة يتم ادخال بيانات هواء التهوية مباشرة من التاب [/FONT][FONT=&quot]zone component [/FONT][FONT=&quot]و لا حاجة الى التاب [/FONT][FONT=&quot]vent system components [/FONT][FONT=&quot]و في حال تم تفعيل الخيار [/FONT][FONT=&quot]common ventilation system [/FONT][FONT=&quot]فإن التاب [/FONT][FONT=&quot]vent system components [/FONT][FONT=&quot]يعود و يصبح مفعلا لاننا هنا اخترنا ان تكون تغذية الجهاز من نظام تهوية عادي أي قد يتم ضخ الهواء الى وراء وحدات الفانكويل مثلا من وحدات معالجة حتى يتم سحبه و إضافته إلى هواء الغرفة الذي يقوم الفانكويل بتدويره و ومن المهم جدا الانتباه الى هذا الخيار عند التصميم لان عدم الانتباه الى طبيعة النظام هنا له تبعات خطيرة على عملية الحسابات اللاحقة.[/FONT]
> وهذا الخيار هو مهم جدا بالنسبة لوحدات الفانكويل و هي الوحدات الاكثر استخداما في المشاريع الكبيرة تحديدا في بلادي سوريا ولهذا سأحاول ان اركز عليها في الشرح و انشا الله الفترة الجاية منستمر في تكملة البرنامج بالتعاون مع الاخ خالد لانو صار لازم نوصل لكتاب عربي كامل فيه و ارجو من الاخوان المساعدة في حال كان لدينا سؤوال و خصوصا من الاخوان ذوي الخبرة الكبيرة لانو انتو الاساتذة ونحنا الطلاب وبالتأكيد بالتعاون معكم ممكن نوصل لنتيجة كتير حلوة.:75:


السلام عليكم 
شكرا اخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات القيمة وجزاك الله خيرا , لدي استفسار بخصوص ماذكرتة 
ان معظم التصاميم تكون تغذية الفان كويل بالهواء النقي عن طريق FAHU او عن طريق فان خارجية ويتم معالجة الهواء ويضخ الى خلف الفان كويل يونت هنا حسب ماذكرتة يجب ان نفعل الخيار common ventilation system وفي حالة كون التغذية مباشرة اي غير معالجةاي عندة استخدام اجهزة تعمل علة الفريون نفعل الخيار الاول direct ventilation هذا ماقصدتة اذا كان عكس ذلك ارجو التوضيح حتى لا يلتبس الامر لدي ولك جزيل الشكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وسيم اللامي (15 أغسطس 2009)

ياجماعة عندي مقابلة ولازم احد يعلمتي كيف اشغل البرنامج قمت بتحميلة ولكن لم بشتغل واعتقد ان هناك برنامج اخر يجب تحميله حتى يشتغل البرنامج وهل اوتوكاد له علاقة بالموضوع واذا كان له علاقة فكيف احمل برنامج اوتوكاد


----------



## مصطفى عبد منجى (15 أغسطس 2009)

اخى الحبيب
لما تحب تجيب حمل كل الادوار فيه حاجة عندك اسمها plantممكن تعمل من عليها الموضوع ده بانك تحمل عليها كل الزونات الى عندك وهوا هيديك حمل ال chiller الى انتا عايزه
الموضوع سهل ان شاء الله
ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم 
اخوكم: المهندس الصغير


----------



## وسيم اللامي (16 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم لقد حملت البرنامج ولم يشتغل هل يحتاج برنامج اخر لتشغيلة ارجو المساعدة للحاجة الماسة


----------



## Eng.Ahmad H (17 أغسطس 2009)

Schedule Properties

عند فتح Schedule  ( جدول ساعات العمل للاحمال الداخلية ) لبرنامج HAP 
فسنجد مايلي: Schedule Type , Hourly Profiles , Assignments 

1- Schedule Type: هناك ثلاثة انواع للجداول هي:
a- Fractional : هذا النوع يصف تأثير المصادر الداخلية للاحمال الحرارية
( الاشخاص،الاضاءة، المعدات الكهربائية،..........الخ) على مدار 24 ساعة
وكنسبة مئوية من الحمولة الكلية اي: اذا اخذنا احد بروفايلات الجدول فسنجد
المحور الافقي يمثل عدد ساعات اليوم والمحور العمودي يمثل النسبة المئوية
للحمل الكلي.

b- Fan/Thermostat : اما هذا النوع فيحدد الساعات التي يعمل بها نظام التكييف
خلال فترة ''occupied” والساعات التي يعمل بها خلال فترة unoccupied"". 
ويتم اختيار هذا النوع كمايلي:
''System''→ “Zone Components”→ “Thermostats”→ 
 “Thermostat Schedule”
هنا المحور الافقي يمثل عدد ساعات اليوم والعمودي يمثل قيمتان فقط:
Occupied and unoccupied.

c-  : Utility Rate Time-of-Dayيستعمل هذا النوع لتحديد فترات التسعير للاستهلاك 
الكهربائي خلال اوقات الذروة وخارج اوقات الذروة.
وهنا بروفايل الجدول له اربع قيم او تصنيفات للمحور العمودي: 
Peak, mid, normal, and off-peak.

فالنوع الاول والثاني يستخدمان لحساب الاحمال الحرارية، وحساب تكلفة التشغيل
السنوية. اما النوع الثالث فيستخدم فقط لحساب تكلفة التشغيل السنوية. ​


----------



## Eng.Ahmad H (17 أغسطس 2009)

2- Hourly Profiles : وهي ثلاثة وتكلمنا عنها في الفقرة السابقة.

3- Assignments : تعني ان البروفايلات التي تم انشاؤها تنسب الى 
ايام محددة من الاسيوع واشهر محددة من السنة.

فاذا فتحنا نافذة assignments فسنجد من جهة اليمين البروفايلات واليسار
جدول يتضمن الاشهر والايام بالاضافة الى صف ال design و صف ال holiday .
فعند استخدام البرنامج لحساب الحمل التصميمي فيتم تفعيل الصف design فقط
برقم بروفايل اليوم التصميمي، اما بقية الصفوف فتهمل لانها تستخدم فقط لحسابات الطاقة 
energy simulation calculations .


----------



## Jud (17 أغسطس 2009)

رائع ياباشمهندس الله يعطيك العافية وياريت تتابع شرح على hap وخاصة الشغلات 
يلي ما حدى شرحها, البرنامج مانو سهل وفيه كتير شغلات مو واضحة.
جزاك الله كل خير.


----------



## hsfarid (3 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك اللة سعيكم ؤاللة يوفقكم


----------



## emhdisam (4 سبتمبر 2009)

لك بالله سوال اذا كان عندي اكتر من 2 بارتشن و ابواب للغرفة شو ساوي


----------



## emhdisam (4 سبتمبر 2009)

لك بالله سوال اذا كان الراجع اقل من التغذية كيف بحسب المراوح


----------



## emhdisam (4 سبتمبر 2009)

سوال كمان اذا عندي باليرهاندلينيونيت انبوب حراري كيف بدخلوا علهاب


----------



## rakan gh (22 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اريد شرح تفصيلي لبرنامج الهاب وخاصه في systemes


----------



## نزيه1 (15 ديسمبر 2009)

انا بدت استاء من بعض الاخوه الذين يضعون روابط وهميه ومعقده
انا فعلا اسف لذلك


----------



## mahmoudamer (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*ما هو passward اللازم لتشغيل hap4*

عند تشغيل برنامج hap4 يطلب البرنامج passward

ما هو passward ؟؟؟


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (27 فبراير 2010)

تسلم ايدك يا خالد


----------



## السيد احمد (22 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ياباشا على هذا الجهد العظيم


----------



## حسام محمد (22 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر الك يا خالد 
ع طول متميز 
اخوك حسام


----------



## امير التجاني مدثر (27 مارس 2012)

*HAP links*

Slamu Alaikum
Thanks for your efforts, brother. But all links are not valid
I will be thankful if you upload the programs again.


Thanks


----------



## محمد الزناتى (4 أبريل 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=323451#ixzz1r5Rz218V

السلام عليكم 
انا مهندس تكييف اعمل فى قطر بفتره لا تتعدى الثلاث اشهر وانا الان فى ورطه ومحتاج المساعده من ضلكم الى يقدر يساعدنى ياريت لايبخل انا مطلوب منى حساب الاحمال لمبنى وتحديد ال cfm المطلوبه لكل غرفه فى المبنى وده طبعا محتاج برنامج الهاب وانا عندى البرنامج بس المشكله انى تايه جدا وده اول مشروع اعمله ارجو المساعدو ولو فى جزئ بسيط من المبنى وتعرفوتى اكمل ازاى ارجو من الاخوه انا هرفع ملف الاوتوكاد للمبنى وهوه على الرابط التالى 

http://www.mediafire.com/?b4crb3k0ke53uw1


http://www.mediafire.com/?8dg259imr7prxln


----------

